# CLUELESS



## sanjon (May 31, 2009)

Can someone please tell me a couple of things?????Can I use extracts and flavoring to give scent to my soaps in hp and cp (like lemon extract) and  can one recipe work for cp and hp or do I have to have a specific one for each type ,also where can I find colorant and fragrance oils that are reasonable in price? Which method do YOU prefer Cold Process or Hot Process? I'm kinda stuck between the two my husband really likes Hot and I like Cold because it seems to give me a smoother looking bar (or we may be doing Hot process incorrect, what you think) Also, are there any natural products out there that will give me a scent in both processes so that i may save money on EO and FO? Sorry, told you I was CLUELESS


----------



## heartsong (May 31, 2009)

*x*

hi there!   

i'm sorry, but i know nothing about h/p-i do c/p.

www.southernsoapers.com sells f/oil samplers (sniffies) for $1, which gives you a chance to try a bunch with investing a fortune.  they also list how each f/oil performs in c/p.

a couple other references:

www.scentforum.com
www.fragranceoilfinder.com
http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca

www.soapcalc.com

happy soaping!


----------



## Tabitha (May 31, 2009)

I would suggest looking for "garage sale" fragrances in the classified area of this and other forums/groups. You can pick up quality fragrances, forumulatd esp for soap, for .50cents - $1.00 an oz.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 1, 2009)

I mostly do CP, but also do the occassional batch of HP when I have an ornery fragrance that just won't behave well in CP, and I just wanted to let you know that any recipe that you do CP with can also be HP'd perfectly fine.    The only thing you want to make sure to do differently with HP is use the full water amount (no water discounting). 

HP usually comes out looking more rustic looking compared to CP, but you can get a smoother look (and pour) to your HP by adding 1 tbsp. ppo of either sugar and/or sodium lactate to your lye water. I actually add both to mine and it makes my HP pour much smoother and makes the finished soap look more CP-like and less rustic. You can add one or the other instead of both and still get a smoother result than without, but I add both because SL and sugar are already regular staples in all my recipes for other reasons.

There are different methods of doing HP, too. Some do it in a crockpot, some do it in a double boiler, some do it on the stovetop, and some people (like me) do it in a big pot in the oven.  Which method have you been using? 

Extracts and flavorings are not specially formulated for soapmaking and so they more than likely won't survive the saponification process intact. I used a flavoring oil once and it morphed and faded in my soap. It's best to stick to those EOs and FOs that are rated to be skin safe and that also have been tested and/or formulated for use in soap, otherwise you could be throwing your money down the drain. There are lots of good fragrance and colorant suppliers to choose from that sell to homecrafters, and like Tabitha said, you can also check for sales on the forums.

Some of my favorite suppliers are:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/

http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/

http://www.thesage.com/

http://store.scent-works.com/

http://www.candlesupply.com/

http://www.sweetcakes.com/

http://www.peakcandle.com/

http://www.daystarsupplies.com/

And I also like to check over on this place first before buying any fragrances. It's a fragrance review site where people can write in and tell of their experiences with a fragrance, good or bad, and how it behaved in soap (I think you have to register first, but it's free):

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/

HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## carillon (Jun 2, 2009)

I was told by an extract manufacturer that  depending on the carrier oil the extracts are in, you can use them in soap.  The extracts used in food are not manufactured for use in skincare products, but you can purchase them from certain manufacturers or suppliers.   What I've found though, is that with various botanical extracts made for use in soap, they typically don't have much of a smell, but are used for their innate properties.

As far as using flavorings, the ones I have seen are way too expensive to use in soap.  You would probably be better off investing in good quality fragrance oils or essential oils instead of using what you have in your kitchen pantry for scents.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2009)

i just ordered 10 of the little smellies. now i have to sit and wait for the mail....


----------



## LJA (Jun 3, 2009)

www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com just started offering all of their fragrance oils with FREE SHIPPING.  That's a great deal, so you might wanna check them out too.


----------

